# Police Clearance Certificate



## HamishUK

Hi,
I've been living in Dubai for a while and am switching to a new job in Abu Dhabi and need to get a Police Clearance Certificate for this.
Does anyone know the procedure to do this?
From what I can gather I go to a police station with my passport, visa, some passport photos and 50dhs and ask for one and it takes 3 days?
Is this correct? Where is the nearest police station to Dubai Marina?

Cheers!


----------



## Maz25

You can actually apply online for the PCC from either Abu Dhabi or Dubai Police.

I got mine from Abu Dhabi Police and was required to bring my passport, with my valid residence visa as well as my Emirates ID card. If you do not have an ID card, they will need to take your fingerprints (though, they may ask you to get your Emirates ID first). I did not need any passport photo - they used the one they have on file (same as the one that is on my residence visa).

Pay the fees and they will courier the PCC to you once it's ready. 

If you need to have the PCC translated in English, then you have to go to the police headquarters close to the airport and will take 10 working days.

Check the Dubai Police website - the process is detailed on there (or save yourself the trouble and do it online, though you would need to go to the police station to collect the PCC), as are the police stations that you can go to.


----------



## HamishUK

Thanks Maz, very helpful. I am just looking for the site on the Dubai Police site. Is a Good Conduct Certificate the same thing?


----------



## Rutilius

I've applied for it about 5 days ago. Make sure that you apply online at www.dubaipolice.ae instead of walking to the station and requesting for it to be typed in Arabic.

After completing the online application, you will get a SMS to go to a police station and make the payment (AED 110). I went to the Dubai Police HQ ( Get onto the Metro Green Line going towards Etisalat and get off at Al Qiyadah station, The entrance of the Dubai Police HQ is located right infront of the metro exit)

Make sure that you get there before 1:30PM. The cashier counter closes at 1:30PM. However do not just pay right now. Walk towards the first officer sitting across the table right infront of the entrance, inform him that you are here for the PCC. He will request for an identification card to be deposited in his custody and will hand you a visitors badge. 

Take that badge and walk past the door on the left to the next (internal building). Turn Left at the reception and walk through the corridor right up to the point where you get to the next reception. Inform the receptionist of your purpose and he will direct you to the first room on the left. Open this door and walk to the extreme right corner.

Present the clerk with your papers and he/she will print it out along with the payment request of AED110. Go Back all the way to where you left your ID card at the entrance. The cashier is located opposite to the location where you handed your ID. 

Make the payment, take the receipt and walk back all the way to the room where your payment receipt was made. Hand the receipt to the clerk, they will then give you instructions 
to 10 print yourself.

Walk all the way back to where your ID was retained, turn left and walk into the last room that handles fingerprinting. Hand in your papers to the officer and go to the waiting area infront of the fingerprinting room and sit till you get called by the officer. When your fingerprinting is complete, go back to the room that handled your documents (payment receipt etc). Hand the paper over to the clerk who will request for your photographs ( 2 nos passport size). 

Leave and don't forget to collect your ID card at the entrance.

Wait for 2 days. As soon as you get the SMS to collect the PCC, go directly to the person who you gave the photos to and collect the PCC.

They are all very friendly and helpful, just keep smiling like crazy!!!


----------



## Rutilius

HamishUK said:


> Thanks Maz, very helpful. I am just looking for the site on the Dubai Police site. Is a Good Conduct Certificate the same thing?


Yes, that is what they seem to call it, however the certificate they hand you is entitled "Police Clearance Certificate"


----------



## Rutilius

Maz25 said:


> ...though, they may ask you to get your Emirates ID first


They do not necessarily need you to have an Emirates ID,



Maz25 said:


> If you need to have the PCC translated in English, then you have to go to the police headquarters close to the airport and will take 10 working days.


The PCC that I received was only in English.


----------



## Maz25

Rutilius said:


> They do not necessarily need you to have an Emirates ID,
> 
> 
> 
> The PCC that I received was only in English.


My PCC was also in English but I had to specifically request that it be in English, else I would have got one in Arabic - I believe it's only AED50 for an Arabic PCC. I believe that if you are using it locally, then the Arabic one is fine but they did ask me what I would use it for and addressed it to that particular organisation.

I went to Khalifa Police Station and they did have an office next door where you could have your fingerprints taken. If you do not have an Emirates ID, you would need to go down to the police station to have the fingerprints taken - online application can only be done if you have your Emirates ID as they use the ID card number to pull your fingerprints from their system.

Just a useless piece of information - If your passport number happens to contain letters as well (such as mine), note that the system gets utterly confused by this and gives an error message - hence why I ended up applying for my PCC in person.


----------



## HamishUK

Maz25 said:


> My PCC was also in English but I had to specifically request that it be in English, else I would have got one in Arabic - I believe it's only AED50 for an Arabic PCC. I believe that if you are using it locally, then the Arabic one is fine but they did ask me what I would use it for and addressed it to that particular organisation.
> 
> I went to Khalifa Police Station and they did have an office next door where you could have your fingerprints taken. If you do not have an Emirates ID, you would need to go down to the police station to have the fingerprints taken - online application can only be done if you have your Emirates ID as they use the ID card number to pull your fingerprints from their system.
> 
> Just a useless piece of information - If your passport number happens to contain letters as well (such as mine), note that the system gets utterly confused by this and gives an error message - hence why I ended up applying for my PCC in person.


Ah ok, thanks. Sounds like I'm lucky, I have an Emirates ID, need it in Arabic and don't have letters in my passport number!

Will try sorting it online but if not i doesn't sound too complicated to drop into the police station and get it done.

Cheers


----------



## Rutilius

I did have a letter in my passport number and the online application refused to accept it so I left the letter out. I explained this to to the police officer handling my application and she said they would be taking any details from the online application but would be actually verifying it from the copy of the passport attached.

The online thingy is pretty decent, its just that the application number generated automatically is not of any good when you want to track your application and have to wait for that SMS to come by.


----------

